

How to spot Arial. - german
http://www.ms-studio.com/articlesarialsid.html

======
Alex3917
I've been writing in Georgia ever since I read this:

<http://fadtastic.net/2006/03/12/the-secret-lives-of-fonts/>

~~~
aston
A fan of Microsoft fonts, eh? You should move to Constantia, the new hotness
in serifery.

------
german
Once you've read this, try this quiz:
<http://www.iliveonyourvisits.com/helvetica/>

Arial or Helvetica?

~~~
tel
Bonus round: what font is the header "arial or helvetica" set in?

------
mattmaroon
The easier way is to check the CSS file.

